# Sunday's Show And Tell. ..4/24/16



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm sure there will be some great finds from this past week's Swaps posted today. Wished I had something to brag about.

So, let's see what classics you found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2016)

I splurged on something this past week...


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I splurged on something this week...
> 
> View attachment 308712



Me too but, it won't get shipped till tomorrow [emoji30] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I splurged on something this past week...
> 
> View attachment 308712



Nice box, do we get a peek at what's inside ?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I splurged on something this past week...
> 
> I've always wanted a bike box - good for you!


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's a couple I brought back from memory lane . One restored and one needs to be cleanened up .


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2016)

mike j said:


> Nice box, do we get a peek at what's inside ?




Ok one little peek. Its a well known bike in the hobby. Hopefully I'll get it together soon and it doesn't stay all boxed up like the "others"


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks like a Monark, 5-bar maybe?
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2016)

Okay, two can play this game - I splurged too.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, two can play this game - I splurged too.
> View attachment 308724




Geez could your hints be any more obvious?  Everyone here knows that's the earliest known Iver Serial #.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Looks like a Monark, 5-bar maybe?
> Chris




You're warm.


----------



## momo608 (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok one little peek. Its a well known bike in the hobby. Hopefully I'll get it together soon and it doesn't stay all boxed up like the "others"




I wonder how common it is to delay opening shipping boxes out of fear of disappointment. I do that all the time.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You're warm.



I know!! I know!!! I know!!! I'll let the others play the game though Hana


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> You're warm.



C'mon, just one more little hint...


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> C'mon, just one more little hint...



 I had to hurry, it was the last one.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2016)

This should technically go on next week's post but, just picked this Shelby up this morning.
Older guy I met at the festival I was displaying bikes at yesterday, to get my vision and mission out there...hoping for some new bike leads, said he had a bike up against the fence that had a springer front fork.

"Ahhhhhh, can I come get it tomorrow morning?"
Shame I found the bottom tube weld cracked...repairable but, still.
He modified the basket to fit around the springer.












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Apr 24, 2016)

ok I picked these up this week and they are not for sale.might need these down the road!!!


----------



## TRM (Apr 24, 2016)

Got this one this week from forum member @rideahiggins.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 24, 2016)

Pick up this Bf Goodrich green phantom !


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 24, 2016)

A pair of Murray Jet age bikes from the local CL! Thanks Jimbo!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 24, 2016)

Picked this project up from a friend yesterday, 1928 Schwinn. Going with a 700c 2 speed wheelset. Gonna be a rider.











Then grabbed this 39 DX at Ann Arbor today. Not sure what the plans are with this one yet... She looks good with her 37 and 38 C model sisters.





Gotta love that straight downtube!


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 24, 2016)

Been away for a while, we just had our son Jaxson, a few weeks ago, been pretty busy getting ready for him! Had the bike bug for a few months and a got my fill this weekend at Memory Lane, and Ann Arbor, what a great weekend despite a little rain Friday. Moved a couple bikes I was done with, and picked up an 82 Sidewinder and a 54 Jaguar project. Parts wise I did pretty good too, picked up a NOS set of blackwall Indianhead Darts for my 39 DX, a horn for my B6 tank, a replacement seat for one of the Mini Twinns, a set of fenders for the 1919 archbar project, a couple bike stands and bike rack. Great weekend and looking forward to working on the projects again! Joe.

 

 

 

 


Forgot a few things from this weekend, busy weekend, lol. A big ass gumball machine, and a beautifully restored with a NOS cover seat for my Corvette. Lots of cool finds this week guys! Joe


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Whelp, this ain't no antique and certainly not a cruiser unless you're planning a trip across the continent. The Craig's list competition to get it was hot so,  I rushed out to beat the pack Just minutes after it was posted Friday. .. It's a classic though, an early 1983 Trek 500, 24" frame, lightweight Reynolds 501 steel. kind of weird because, its serial number is just about 30 numbers above the first set of 1983 year which they'd made about 300 more of this size before the 1984's. ( Handbuilt lug and brazed in Waterloo, Wisconsin). . However, it has the 1984 colors and what's left of the decals unique to 84. So, it's actually an 1984 with an 84 head badge too, but early 83 frame, left over, I guess.

Anyways I really don't need any more bikes cause I'm old bike rich no space left and need to dump some, but dang it, if you're gonna put up an good old classic TREK for 20 dang bucks, what?   I donno, maybe I should just call people who are giving bikes away for nothing and YELL AT EM> "Stop that, it's too CHEAP!"  " You HAVE TO Mark it up higher!! " [grin]


----------



## Social Suicide (Apr 24, 2016)

Rescued in Duluth.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 24, 2016)

My homie hooked me up with this super cool box today:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 24, 2016)

My Ann Arbor finds. Circa 1951 (?) restored/ custom JC Higgins. 1966 Schwinn Cycle Truck with a HUGE basket. 1900 Columbia SHAFT DRIVE. I've wanted a shaft drive for a long time. I also found needed parts, toy trucks, old bike pictures etc. great day at the show!!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 24, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> My homie hooked me up with this super cool box today:
> 
> View attachment 308930



I just got it, must be the ripple effect. Takes a bit to get back east.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 24, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 308716 View attachment 308715 View attachment 308714 Here's a couple I brought back from memory lane . One restored and one needs to be cleanened up .


----------



## Arrington (Apr 24, 2016)

It's been a while for me to find anything. Picked up these 3 bikes and 2 springer front ends.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Here's the big stuff from this past week at MLC/AA. Gotta give a big shout out to mickeyc (Mike) for making the deal and delivering the girls Luxury Liner--everything works-horn, headlight, taillight, and speedo! I will review the Racycle threads now that I own a Pacemaker and will be hunting a few parts to do a full resto. My dad started working on the Donald Duck rack as soon as we got home. Luckily Memory Lane had a complete set of decals so this will be an easy resto. The Colson Flyer has Velocity Blunts and just need a few minor things before I start riding it and the '41 girls BFG  Hollywood has near mint flat scripted Lobdells with super nice BFG tires--horn works and I suspect with batteries light will too. Thanks to Alan for the boys 20" Columbia, Momsi stroller, two of the sleds, and the Mercury tricycle. Also picked up a couple of spare Shelby parts as well as a bunch of smalls not shown. V/r Shawn


----------



## Greg M (Apr 24, 2016)

Should we pick up cigars?



tech549 said:


> ok I picked these up this week and they are not for sale.might need these down the road!!!
> 
> View attachment 308753


----------



## higgens (Apr 24, 2016)

My last minute specials from vet Stadium


----------



## jd56 (Apr 25, 2016)

I knew this week's show and tell would be full.
Great stuff guys!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/ClassicBic...s/pcb.780758688725559/780758582058903/?type=3


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 25, 2016)

I just had this Sears Screamer picked  up with the help of a friend that Id like to thank for grabbing this for me.
Anybody have a correct seat out there for this?


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 25, 2016)

.......


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 25, 2016)

Safe T Ray reflector and a Rollfast spoke wrench. Along with a few oiler cans.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 25, 2016)

Did a weeks worth of swapping at Memory Lane and Ann Arbor, and since we sold virtually everything we brought in the first 6 hours! we were very busy buying! 

We got some nice things- pedals, grips, lights, seats, tires, chrome colonial Dayton fenders, Huffman big tank lenses/bezels etc., Bluebird pedal end caps and grips. Some nice tires, especially the nice Goodyear G3's that were very helpful for the BB's blown out one (thx Greg and John!). Found a T60 tank side made into a clock.

For bikes got 4 Corvettes (one was a 5 speed), 2 nice original Phantoms, and had a Colson and a Bluebird delivered to us from other states (thx Shawn and Mark!). 

Was a long but very fun week hanging out with everyone we only get to see once or twice a year, and was the best turnout we have ever seen. 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 25, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> My Ann Arbor finds. Circa 1951 (?) restored/ custom JC Higgins. 1966 Schwinn Cycle Truck with a HUGE basket. 1900 Columbia SHAFT DRIVE. I've wanted a shaft drive for a long time. I also found needed parts, toy trucks, old bike pictures etc. great day at the show!!!
> 
> View attachment 308956 View attachment 308955 View attachment 308954



Dan the Higgins is a knock out!


----------



## z-bikes (Apr 25, 2016)

Came home from Memory Lane with this.




Had to sell this junk minus the red tank to pay for it but I thought it was worth it.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 25, 2016)

1966 this weekend


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 26, 2016)

Good get, Don!!


----------

